# A great forum to post your original music



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello everyone- I started a forum where you can share your favourite music and also post original music- join up and post away.









New Music Discoveries | Facebook


Welcome to my experiment. As a music fan- don't know about you but I love discovering new music I troll around reading forums and posts and always have a listen. I get super excited when I find...




www.facebook.com





Phil Wellman


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry Phil. I have never been on FaceBook. Otherwise, good idea!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just requested to join.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Good idea Phil ,I just request to join.


----------

